# Finishing off a deer?



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey guys/gals it's my first year deer hunting and i was wondering how i should go about finishing off a deer if/when i shoot one with my bow... any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Humm.. I guess you might need to explain alittle more. Most of the time it will die from the shot. Wait at LEAst 30 min. Longer even over night if it is a bad shot. Otherwise your knife. Good luck getting close enough for that though. Another shot would work, but again good luck getting close enough.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

big al

Yup if there is any question about how good your shot was you wait it out. Things can and will get ugly in a hurry if you bump a deer off of its death bed. And you know how to tell if there are no questions. You ask yourself did I see it fall dead or not. If you did not see it expire then you wait at least thirty minutes in your stand. If you don't find it quickly you then back out and wait for at least six hours to look. I know your a young hunter don't be afraid to ask any questions. And if people are rude to you on this site because they think you ask a no brainer feel free to PM me and I will help in the best way I know how.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

gotcha. and thanks.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Great advise. Most of the time if you have a double lung, or a heart shot they will run like heck and expire within 70 yards. Some times it is hard to see that far, but you can usually hear them crash. If you hear a deer crash, it is dead. If it is a marginal hit, they will lay down. Never be afraid to let them sit. I am as bad as everyone when it comes to wanting to find them, but you will have a really hard time finding them when they run.

I have never lost a deer. I am one of the lucky ones. It is just a matter of time till one gets a bad hit. Hope this advise helps some.


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks guys for the advice


----------

